# Eggs



## CandehLlama (Sep 14, 2010)

Someone told me that if you have 2 doves and they have eggs that you dont want you can just take the eggs away and they will be fine?


----------



## kamz (Jan 23, 2010)

i am no expert - but i think it is better to either boil the eggs and give them back to the birds (once cooled )
or see if they will accept fake eggs 

otherwise it is bad for your dove if they then keep producing eggs to replace the ones lost. 

you can also candle eggs so you can see whether they are fertilized or not - and if not fertile, you could give them back to the birds.


----------



## CandehLlama (Sep 14, 2010)

Yeah, idk. my mom got a female dove and she wants to take the eggs away if they have some but i said they would most likely keep replacing the eggs which would shorten their life? isnt it cruel?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

CandehLlama said:


> Yeah, idk. my mom got a female dove and she wants to take the eggs away if they have some but i said they would most likely keep replacing the eggs which would shorten their life? isnt it cruel?


Taking them away and not replacing them with fake eggs, is pointless. They will just have 2 more right away. Eventually The hen would deplete herself of calcium. Besides, they like sitting on the eggs.


----------

